# Benefits and disadvantages of applying to RMC as a Junior (16 years old)



## Knight13 (1 Nov 2011)

I am 16 and I plan on applying as soon as I turn 17, which will be the first week of grade 12.  I just recently read somewhere I can apply now at 16 years old as a junior applicant.  It also said something about joining the reserves.  Would someone explain what this junior applicant is/means and the advantages and disadvantages of applying now, first semester of grade 11 at 16 y/o, rather than first semester of grade 12 at 17 y/o!

Thanks! 

-Conlan


----------



## scriptox (2 Nov 2011)

Junior Applicant (Taken straight from the RMC Questionnaire)

A junior applicant is normally an applicant from the province of Quebec who is seeking admission on the basis of their Secondary V education and requires the Preparatory Year of study. Students from other provinces who possess a high school diploma but do not meet the normal admission criteria for the first year, may be considered for admission as a junior applicant. All junior applicants will complete the Preparatory Year and normally First Year at RMC St-Jean and on successful completion will continue their university studies at RMC of Canada Kingston.


----------



## matthew1786 (3 Nov 2011)

To add to this, in case you aren't aware, high school in the province of Quebec is only 5 years long and these years are labeled as Secondary I through Secondary V. In all other provinces, high school is 6 years long and goes until grade 12. So in essence, I believe the foundation of this "Preparatory Year" is based on Quebec students not having that 12th grade of studies completed, and to put everyone on par at RMC, this 1 year program was created. Whether or not non-Quebec students are accepted into the Prep year, I have no idea, as I am fairly new to all of this.

Logically however I don't see how you could leave your high school before completing the last year, because that would mean you never finished high school!

Either way, good luck with your endeavors, you are still very young.


----------



## lethalLemon (3 Nov 2011)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> To add to this, in case you aren't aware, high school in the province of Quebec is only 5 years long and these years are labeled as Secondary I through Secondary V. In all other provinces, high school is 6 years long and goes until grade 12. So in essence, I believe the foundation of this "Preparatory Year" is based on Quebec students not having that 12th grade of studies completed, and to put everyone on par at RMC, this 1 year program was created. Whether or not non-Quebec students are accepted into the Prep year, I have no idea, as I am fairly new to all of this.
> 
> Logically however I don't see how you could leave your high school before completing the last year, because that would mean you never finished high school!
> 
> Either way, good luck with your endeavors, you are still very young.



In what province other than ONT and QC do High Schools have more than 5 years!?

Alberta, High School is 10-12 (3 yrs) / 9-12 in some select areas (4 yrs)
BC. 9-12 (4 yrs) / 8-12 in some select areas (5 yrs)

Also, I graduated High School and never completed my full final year, I did half of my first semester, met all graduation requirements to receive an Alberta High School Diploma (with honours) and was done in December. Didn't have to go to school until May for graduation ceremonies. If you're diligent, determined, and have practical intelligence as well as master textbook reading skills... you can actually cut your final 2 years of high school down to basically 1 semester (or in case of ONT and QC... final 3 years down to just 1 haha).


----------



## aesop081 (3 Nov 2011)

LL,

Quebec is the oddball, 11 grades total. There is no grade 12 there. Hence the requirement for prep year. In quebec, students do not move on to univeristy after HS, rather they go to CEGEP for 2 years (in the general program, leading to University. There are CEGEP programs of 3 years for those going to the workforce but can also be followed by university).


----------



## lethalLemon (3 Nov 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> LL,
> 
> Quebec is the oddball, 11 grades total. There is no grade 12 there. Hence the requirement for prep year. In quebec, students do not move on to univeristy after HS, rather they go to CEGEP for 2 years (in the general program, leading to University. There are CEGEP programs of 3 years for those going to the workforce but can also be followed by university).



I'll just nod my head and say I understand   It really is a whole 'nother world in La Belle Province, but back on track, does that still means that they have more years prior to completion of "mandatory" schooling (pre-university)? Or is CEGEP optional?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Nov 2011)

CEGEP is optional.

Mandatory schooling ends with `Secondaire 5`, which is grade 11.


----------



## lethalLemon (3 Nov 2011)

Okay, it all makes perfect sense now. Thank you kindly (there's no top hat smiley)


----------



## Robert0288 (3 Nov 2011)

Ontario used to have a gr13 about 8 or 9 years ago.  Now highschool is only 4 years long, gr.9-12.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Nov 2011)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Now highschool is only 4 years long, gr.9-12.



Yes but that is because some provinces make the distinction between middle school and hoghschool. Quebec highschool is grades 7-11.


----------



## matthew1786 (3 Nov 2011)

Now that you understand the bizarreness of Quebec's educational system, I guess the only question that remains for you is, can you be accepted into this one year program as an outside of Quebec student? Unfortunately, I can't answer that for you!

Universities in Quebec actually need to accommodate for the 2 years of Cegep and so coming out of Cegep you start University as a U1 (year 1) student.  If you are coming from a high school outside of Quebec, you start as a U0 student.

My question is then however, what happens if you have a 2 year Cegep diploma, do you skip some equivalent theory courses at RMC or something? Just wondering how that would work!?


----------



## yoman (3 Nov 2011)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Now that you understand the bizarreness of Quebec's educational system, I guess the only question that remains for you is, can you be accepted into this one year program as an outside of Quebec student? Unfortunately, I can't answer that for you!
> 
> My question is then however, what happens if you have a 2 year Cegep diploma, do you skip some equivalent theory courses at RMC or something? Just wondering how that would work!?



Yes you can be accepted in Prep Year at RMCSJ if your from outside of Quebec if it is determined that you would benefit from education upgrading. 

If you complete CEGEP and wish to attend RMC you will have a prior learning assessment done which will attempt to match courses that you have taken at CEGEP with the RMC course requirements. Your mileage may very with how much gets credited.


----------

